# Fish-Bubbles



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

www.fish-bubbles.com this site is cool. You hang the tank on the wall and you can put bettas in them. The smallest it can get is 1 gallon. I found this on the ads by yahoo at the top of the page


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

interesting i may end up buying this...


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

do you happen to know what the biggest size is? They look awesome! But a tad bit small, sorry I dont really have time to look around the site.


----------



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

We have tanks just like that at Petco, I think they are 1 gallon. The people I've seen looking at them wanted them for their office since there's no desk space or anything.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Interesting, I've bookmarked for future reference. I may have to get another betta


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

I looked at the site- they are either 1 gallon (3.7L) or 1.75g (6.7l). Bettas about all it can do. This tank was asked about in the DIY forum, and I suggested a skylight to everyones amusement


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

This has been posted before and MalawianPro suggested that it could easily fall off the wall if any doors are slammed.

- Jonno


----------

